# Star Wars: Episode 9 reintegriert Darth Revan aus KOTOR in den Kanon



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 reintegriert Darth Revan aus KOTOR in den Kanon*

						Der neu erschienene Film Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers leistete seinen Beitrag, sodass Darth Revan aus Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic in den offiziellen Kanon reintegriert werden konnte.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 reintegriert Darth Revan aus KOTOR in den Kanon*


----------



## darkarth (26. Dezember 2019)

Edit:

Hab mich verlesen.


----------



## Holindarn (26. Dezember 2019)

Na toll, 
noch mehr was versaut werden kann... Danke Disney.


----------



## Homerclon (26. Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Spoiler in der Überschrift.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (26. Dezember 2019)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Danke für den Spoiler in der Überschrift.


Noch ein Spoiler: Der Name fällt nicht ein einziges Mal im Film.

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## MTMnet (26. Dezember 2019)

gibt es den schon als Lego Figur...

PS: na klar....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist alles nur noch für Merchandising optimiert... + einer niedrigen Altersfreigabe.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (26. Dezember 2019)

Lasst Revan in ruhe Disney/Lucasfilm der hat euch nix getan...


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. Dezember 2019)

GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Noch ein Spoiler: Der Name fällt nicht ein einziges Mal im Film.
> 
> Gruß
> Mischku



Gut gekontert. 😜
Aber erstmal müssen sie meckern.


----------



## Rollora (26. Dezember 2019)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Gut gekontert. 
> Aber erstmal müssen sie meckern.


Naja hab den Film zwar schon gesehen, ich wäre aber aucch davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um einen inhaltlichen Spoiler handelt, du nicht?


----------



## Nasenbaer (26. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Naja hab den Film zwar schon gesehen, ich wäre aber aucch davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um einen inhaltlichen Spoiler handelt, du nicht?



Ich ignoriere grundsätzlich alle Artikel und Trailer von Filmen, die ich im Kino sehen will. Da hör ich in der Überschrift schon ab "Star Wars" auf zu lesen. Star Wars 9 hab ich nun schon gesehen, dann kann man sich die Artikel auch wieder durchlesen.


----------



## Homerclon (27. Dezember 2019)

Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ich ignoriere grundsätzlich alle Artikel und Trailer von Filmen, die ich im Kino sehen will. Da hör ich in der Überschrift schon ab "Star Wars" auf zu lesen. Star Wars 9 hab ich nun schon gesehen, dann kann man sich die Artikel auch wieder durchlesen.



Schön das es dir gelingt, rechtzeitig im Satz zu stoppen. Mir war es nicht gelungen, da ich eben nicht davon ausging hier auf PCGH in der Überschrift auf einen Spoiler zu stoßen. So ein Verhalten würde ich u.a. auf Youtube erwarten.
Wenn er im Film gar nicht auftaucht, dann ist der Titel zumindest irreführen. Nein, ich werde jetzt nicht den Artikel lesen, nicht das ich dort doch noch auf einen Spoiler stoße.

Aber was hat das mit Kino zu tun? Ich will den Film nicht im Kino sehen. Deshalb möchte ich trotzdem keine Spoiler.
Die anderen SW-Filme von Disney hab ich auch nicht im Kino gesehen, und hatte nur bei Ep8 einen Spoiler (kurioserweise auch hier auf PCGH, jedoch nicht in der Überschrift, war also meine Schuld das ich den Artikel damals geöffnet hatte).


----------



## Nasenbaer (27. Dezember 2019)

@Homerclon
Ich geb dir recht, dass die Überschrift suggeriert, dass es im Film vorkommt. Da ich mich daran nicht erinnern konnte, habe ich überhaupt drauf geklickt.

Jo, wenn man auf BluRays/Streaming warten möchte, dann wird es wirklich ziemlich schwer Spoilern auszuweichen. Da ich auf Arbeit nen Spoilerspezi im Büro hab, der partout nicht seine Klappe halten kann, bin ich quasi gezwungen rechtzeitig ins Kino zu gehen.


----------



## Kartoffelsalaat (27. Dezember 2019)

Was für ein Spoiler in der Überschrift? Die Überschrift suggeriert kein bisschen, dass Revan direkt erwähnt wird...
Im Artikel wird quasi nichts relevantes erwähnt.
Wie kann man nur so ängstlich vor Spoilern sein, gerade bei so einem absolut miserablen Film


----------



## Homerclon (27. Dezember 2019)

Kartoffelsalaat schrieb:


> Was für ein Spoiler in der Überschrift? Die Überschrift suggeriert kein bisschen, dass Revan direkt erwähnt wird...


Doch, die Überschrift suggiert das Revan in Ep9 erwähnt oder gezeigt wird.



> Wie kann man nur so ängstlich vor Spoilern sein, gerade bei so einem absolut miserablen Film


Egal wie schlecht ein Film ist, Spoiler sind schlimmer.
Außerdem: Nur weil dir ein Film nicht gefällt, muss das nicht auch für andere gelten. (Was nicht heißt das ich was anderes von Ep9 erwarte.)


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (27. Dezember 2019)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Doch, die Überschrift suggiert das Revan in Ep9 erwähnt oder gezeigt wird.


Nein. Die Überschrift suggeriert, dass Episode 9 Darth Revan aus KOTOR in den Kanon reintegriert. Nirgends wird suggeriert, dass er erwähnt oder gezeigt wird. Das lesen bloß einige Leser hinein. 

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## Homerclon (28. Dezember 2019)

GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Nein. Die Überschrift suggeriert, dass Episode 9 Darth Revan aus KOTOR in den Kanon reintegriert. Nirgends wird suggeriert, dass er erwähnt oder gezeigt wird. Das lesen bloß einige Leser hinein.


Und wie macht man das? Indem man es zeigt oder erwähnt.

Hab  jetzt den Artikel doch gelesen, und mich sogar auf Wookieepedia gewagt.  Er taucht nicht im Film auf, sondern in einem Nachschlagewerk zum  Films.
Da der Name im Film scheinbar nicht fällt, und auch nicht seine Maske gezeigt wird, wird Revan streng  genommen nicht durch den Film, sondern durch das Buch zurück in den  Kanon gebracht.

Die Überschrift ist potentiell missverständlich, und ich scheine diese ja nicht als einziger so verstanden zu haben.

Da es sich aber doch nicht um einen Spoiler handelt, nehm ich den daumen-runter zurück.


----------

